# buying a car



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

Am living in Ontinyent (about an hour's drive inland from Gandia) and am currently looking to buy a 2nd hand car as mine is ready for the scrapheap! Can anyone recommend a decent 2nd hand car dealer within a reasonable distance please? I dont want to buy privately because of the paperwork involved. Many thanks.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

markjd said:


> Am living in Ontinyent (about an hour's drive inland from Gandia) and am currently looking to buy a 2nd hand car as mine is ready for the scrapheap! Can anyone recommend a decent 2nd hand car dealer within a reasonable distance please? I dont want to buy privately because of the paperwork involved. Many thanks.


I'm not to sure what province you're in but if you search on these sites it will come up with dealers/private sales in your specified area

Coches de ocasión, coches de segunda mano y venta de coches usados
Comprar coches usados, vehículo de ocasión - AutoScout24


----------

